# Barcelona Festival of Song 2014



## Patricia Caicedo

Hello everyone! My name is Patricia Caicedo, I'm a soprano and musicologist specialising in Latin American and Iberian vocal repertoire. I want to let you know that registrations are now open to participate in the Barcelona Festival of Song 2014 - a summer programme for singers and pianists celebrating and teaching the unique repertoire of Latin American and Iberian music, with songs in Spanish, Catalan and Portuguese, and all classes taught in English.

This is your chance to experience the 10th edition of this festival with us; be taught this beautiful repertoire by the best specialists in the field, and perform in two concerts around the beautiful city of Barcelona as part of the festival. For more information, visit www.barcelonafestivalofsong.com, or watch this video here 



.

Thank you!
Patricia


----------

